# workshop chipboard flooring installation tips?



## mynamehere (15 Sep 2018)

Hi all,

I am getting ready to install a wooden floor on top of the concrete slab in my garage, I'm going to use the Cabershield 22MM chipboards that come with a finished top coating.

My plan was to batten the floor with 50X50 battens at 300MM centers, put 50MM PIR boards in between and put the floor boards on top.

I know I have to leave 10MM around the edges of the floor boards for expansion, can I still drill the battens to the concrete floor? Wouldn't that stop the floor from expanding if the boards are glued to the battens (was planning to use the D4 glue)

Can (or should) I fill the gaps between the floor and wall with a cell foam or something else for insulation?

There's a DPM underneath the concrete slab, do I need another on on top before I start with the flooring?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!

Ferenc


----------



## LancsRick (15 Sep 2018)

The dpm needs to go on the warm side of the insulation so you'll need another.

If you're gluing then you should glue each board to each other and leave the floor floating. If you're going to have a stable environment in there then you'll get away with screwing the boards to the battens, which is what I've done.

600mm centres should be fine on the boards unless you're point high point loads on it.

What are you doing for the walls?


----------



## mynamehere (15 Sep 2018)

Thanks for the reply!

For the walls I was planning to batten them out as well at 600 centers and use PIR boards (40mm?) and board over with a marine ply.
The room is 4.2 by 4.8 meters so I don’t want to lose too much space with the insulation.

I’ve still got a roll of dpm leftover so a layer on top of the floor insulation it will be!

I think I’ll stick to the 300mm centers for the floor battens, don’t know where the heavy bits like bandsaw are going to go yet.


----------

